# Heat lamp 24/7???



## amanda22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi I'm new Im picking up my baby redfoot cherryhead and enclosure in a couple of days. This is my first tort but I've reasearched them extensively, I even wrote an essay!!! One thing I can't find is do I leave the heat lamp on 24/7 or turn it off at night? This might be an obvious question but I don't want to hurt the little thing! All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## tortdad (Apr 17, 2015)

You need a uvb light on during the day set on a timer to run 12 hrs a day

For heat its best to use a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) on a thermostat. It will come on and off as needed day or night. It doesn't out off any light, just heat. 

Redfoots need constant high humidity. How do you plan on setting your tort up?


----------



## amanda22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Well it comes with mulch,orchard grass/hay, a log hide, uvb and uva lights,fake plants, food, calcium supplement and cuttlebone. But I will probably add live plants ( the actual enclosure is a 60gal tank but I'll move it out side when it gets bigger) and moss maybe?


----------



## crimson_lotus (Apr 17, 2015)

You won't want hay, it will mold in the humidity. If the temperatures go below 75-80 you will need a heat lamp, these guys need high humidity and high temps.


----------



## tortdad (Apr 17, 2015)

Can you build your own enclosure and just get the tort? What kind of uvb light comes with it? Most kits come with the wrong kind


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2015)

Amanda, you need to read up on RF care. Sounds like the set up and info you are getting is not so good. Hay is pretty useless for anything to do with RFs. They don't eat it and its not suitable for bedding. Check out the top of the redfoot section for care sheets and more specific info.


----------



## amanda22 (Apr 17, 2015)

It's not a kit really, I'm buying everything from someone who has to re home it. It was only $190 for everything and I will use the tank if not for the tortoise then the hermit crabs. Honestly I don't know the lights but it looks like a good lamp from the pics


----------



## tortdad (Apr 17, 2015)

Just post up pics of the tort and gear when you get it. I'm willing to bet most of the gear is bad stuff. Redford are awesome by the way


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello again.
Little baby Adam will benefit from the information in the Redfoot section here.
We have the best most up to date info here.
Remember coil bulbs are dangerous.
But some of the stuff should come in useful; fake plants, cuttlebone, maybe the hide, etc
I know you'll do the best you can.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Amanda:

To answer your question - your RF tortoise should be kept at about 80F degrees overall, and I wouldn't allow it to drop more than 5 degrees at night. So, whatever you have to do to keep those temperatures in the habitat, do it. If that means keeping a CHE running at night or all the time, then that's what you have to do. Each person's set up is different, so the rules are not set in stone. You have to do what you have to do to keep the temperature up for the tortoise.


----------



## amanda22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yvonne, no wonder I couldn't find a solid answer! The room is pretty warm anyway it 75degrees farenheight right now


----------



## tortdad (Apr 17, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Amanda:
> 
> To answer your question - your RF tortoise should be kept at about 80F degrees overall, and I wouldn't allow it to drop more than 5 degrees at night. So, whatever you have to do to keep those temperatures in the habitat, do it. If that means keeping a CHE running at night or all the time, then that's what you have to do. Each person's set up is different, so the rules are not set in stone. You have to do what you have to do to keep the temperature up for the tortoise.


She's correct. We can only tell you what works for us, in our climates


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 18, 2015)

A warm welcome to the  forum! You'll love it here and get the help you need.

At the same time you're going to receive conflicting information, so do not get shocked, please. I do not mean to put you down, but this is the way it is I'm afraid. Good luck.


----------

